

Super Mario Bros. Crossover Xplained: An Interview with the Creator - Brentley_11
http://www.gamexplain.com/article-64-1272509580-super-mario-bros-crossover-xplained-an-interview-with-the-creator.html

======
vannevar
Clearly a labor of love, and very cool. But unless it's licensed, it's also a
massive IP infringement. Some people think that if you don't make any money
from it, it's not infringement, but that's not the case.

If I loved Zelda (and of course I do) and decided to recreate A Link to the
Past and release it as a free iPhone game, I'm guessing I'd get a C&D in short
order from Nintendo.

